# Dolores Flow Plan 2016



## Fruita Boater (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the beta! I truly hope the water conservancy district is for real with this release. Fyi for those hunting for their own copy, Out West Books in Grand Junction has several copies of the Dolores guide on the shelf for sale.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

If and when they decide to do a release will they inform the public precisely how long the release will happen? We are shooting for the end of the pour and I don't want to get suck in ponderosa gorge with a boat full of beer when they turn the valve off. 

"Playin wit my rivers is like playin wit my emotions."


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

MountainmanPete said:


> If and when they decide to do a release will they inform the public precisely how long the release will happen? We are shooting for the end of the pour and I don't want to get suck in ponderosa gorge with a boat full of beer when they turn the valve off.
> 
> "Playin wit my rivers is like playin wit my emotions."


Though I can't speak for BuRec/McPhee, we (boaters) have been working on communications and it seems to be improving. 
Just gotta stay tuned to the DWCD website: 

Dolores Water Conservancy District

They should be giving us firm dates shortly after the Memorial Day weekend. The "shutting off the water and stranding boaters" problem that has happened in the past is less likely, because they are being super conservative in their estimates (which has it's own frustrations), but it's more likely that the release will run long, than be cut short.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's the status of the Slickrock access point on the Lower Dolores:

DOLORES RIVER: SLICK ROCK PUT-IN AND TAKE OUT UPDATE
You will be able to launch a raft from Slick Rock on the Dolores River in 2016. The location is NOT the one listed in the river guides. The 2016 launch location will be at river mile 47 ¼, on the west side of the river downstream from the bridge that crosses the river on river left.
There is ample parking at the site and two access points. Parking a vehicle (with or without a trailer) will be $7.00 a day. 
This will be the only put-in or take-out at Slick Rock. All of the land upriver and downriver is private with no access. The public access upstream of mile 46 marked on some maps is not viable (rutted and steep with river access blocked by a fence.)
THE OLD LAUNCH that is marked in the river guides WILL NOT BE AVAILABLE. 
In one guide this 2016 launch location is listed as, “Chuck Wagon Cafe. Pay Phone and H2O available.” It is also known as the Slickrock Store.
With the help of The Dolores Water Conservation District, The Dolores River Boating Advocates worked with the local landowners to open this site for 2016. 
Be Kind and Respect the Property.
Thanks,
Dolores River Boating Advocates


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

In my guidebook, the old river access point was at river mile 47-1/4 or pretty close to it. This is on the east side of the river upstream from the bridge. Its been fenced off for a few years, so I wouldn't expect it to be available for use. Is the 2016 access point at river mile 48-1/4 since there is a road on the west bank at this location which is also downstream from the highway bridge?


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

stuntmansteve said:


> In my guidebook, the old river access point was at river mile 47-1/4 or pretty close to it. This is on the east side of the river upstream from the bridge. Its been fenced off for a few years, so I wouldn't expect it to be available for use. Is the 2016 access point at river mile 48-1/4 since there is a road on the west bank at this location which is also downstream from the highway bridge?


The new access point is on the same property as the old store, which is on river left (the west side), just downstream of the bridge. There is a county road on both sides going downstream, but the road on the east side does not offer legal access to the river.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

stuntmansteve said:


> In my guidebook, the old river access point was at river mile 47-1/4 or pretty close to it. This is on the east side of the river upstream from the bridge. Its been fenced off for a few years, so I wouldn't expect it to be available for use. Is the 2016 access point at river mile 48-1/4 since there is a road on the west bank at this location which is also downstream from the highway bridge?


As I look at my guidebook, I think the 47 1/4 is just a slightly different interpretation of distance. The old (river right) access seems to be a little less than a 1/4 mile from 47 and the new access slightly more.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Just park where you see the most Subarus


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

ColoradoDave said:


> Just park where you see the most Subarus


And any evidence of dirtbags.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Shuttle Companies*

Kinda a hijack but this seems to be the best place for all things dolores.

Anyone know if there are any reputable peeps still running shuttles on the Dolores. I can't see how anyone would be able to make a go of it, but thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

The Bedrock Store used to do it, not sure anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

ArgoCat said:


> Kinda a hijack but this seems to be the best place for all things dolores.
> 
> Anyone know if there are any reputable peeps still running shuttles on the Dolores. I can't see how anyone would be able to make a go of it, but thought I'd give it a shot.


Not a hijack.

There may be others, but here's what I know:
Dolores River Shuttle Service
(20+ years in biz)
Jamie: 970-677-2301 or 970-739-4561
Torie: 970-560-1475

They have a good reputation, but this is not an endorsement, just sharing what I know.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

*DWCD update 5/26*

Hi all,

Here's the latest update from DWCD on the upcoming release on the Lower Dolores:

Dolores Water Conservancy District

The short version is that the release may get moved up a day or two....or it may not. 

Man, courting these dammed rivers feels high-maintenance! 
Give me a natural river any day!


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

MountainmanPete said:


> If and when they decide to do a release will they inform the public precisely how long the release will happen?


It is very clear to me that they will never again "decide" to release. This year the lake will overflow so they absolutely have to release. They were going to do it over Memorial Day, but ignorantly misjudged the runoff timing and were very happy to re-neg on that as soon as it became apparent that they had the opportunity to delay.

By delaying, they don't mathematically get to release less, but in the mean time they can continue to suck as much out of the lake for irrigation as possible, and by waiting until it absolutely hits the max capacity, they can make sure they don't accidentally send an extra cubic foot down the river valley instead of down the irrigation ditch.

Don't bet that they won't halt release and strand boaters, if they misjudge the runoff again and realize valuable alfalfa water is being "wasted" on the Dolores River they will cut the flow.

I'm really irritated, especially since there's been no release since 2011 and they had the flow so low that they allowed an enormous fish kill to happen when a flash flood of mud hit the river valley - so silty due to no water in the Dolores that it even killed the silt tolerant native fish all while biologists were actively conducting a fish count.

From what I can see they care nothing for the river and have no shame.

Disgusting.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Amen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Issip said:


> It is very clear to me that they will never again "decide" to release. This year the lake will overflow so they absolutely have to release. They were going to do it over Memorial Day, but ignorantly misjudged the runoff timing and were very happy to re-neg on that as soon as it became apparent that they had the opportunity to delay.
> 
> By delaying, they don't mathematically get to release less, but in the mean time they can continue to suck as much out of the lake for irrigation as possible, and by waiting until it absolutely hits the max capacity, they can make sure they don't accidentally send an extra cubic foot down the river valley instead of down the irrigation ditch.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. It's very frustrating and even disgusting to watch how the water is managed. This is a very rough number and would not hold in some years, but, I believe if there was a 10% shift in the water allocation, from irrigation to in-stream flow, I doubt if we'd even be having any of these conversations. There would be some sort of boating release more years than not, and the native and sport fisheries would be okay, too. 10%.

And it's a minor miracle that those biologists were even down there on a survey to witness and document that fish kill, otherwise, no one would've even known about it.


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice call out. And true to the point. We are at the mercy of the bean farmers. I hope the river keepers realize that the Dolores is going to need a sustained release matching the current in flow and predicted run off which sounds very promising = big water for at least a week or so.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*Don't Blame Dry Land Bean Farmers*

The bean farmers tried to prevent the damned dam. 

Reagan's 1980s greed is still good in the alfalfa-loving Dolores Water Conservancy District. If they could snort enough water to keep it out of the Dolores River below McPhee, I believe they would. 

Warm weather and a freaky big/stalled storm could bring down the snow and force a big release sooner, and for fewer days. A speed run might still be in order.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

We're at the mercy of the people who own the water rights. If you don't like it, raise the money to buy the water rights and donate them to a non-profit whose purpose is to maintain streamflows in the riverbed.

Or just change the state constitution and laws that allows anyone to appropriate any water in the state for a beneficial use without any concern for public, recreational, or environmental use.

The Federal or State Government could probably use eminent domain to force the sale of the highest priority water rights and allocate those for public use/benefit.

Buying the rights, even through eminent domain (which many will argue is not an honest "buying" of rights) is easier than trying to change the state constitutional provisions about appropriating water.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Grumper:

Can you confirm that Jamie's number is 970-677-2301? I had 2304 in my phone from back in '98.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

Warm weather and a freaky big/stalled storm could bring down the snow and force a big release sooner, and for fewer days. A speed run might still be in order.[/QUOTE]

Ha, did a speed run from Cahone to Moab, 210 miles in four days because they said they'd only spill for three days. When we got back to the put-in the spill was still happening and continued for another week. Typical of the Dam mis-management.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Droboat said:


> The bean farmers tried to prevent the damned dam.
> 
> Reagan's 1980s greed is still good in the alfalfa-loving Dolores Water Conservancy District. If they could snort enough water to keep it out of the Dolores River below McPhee, I believe they would.
> 
> Warm weather and a freaky big/stalled storm could bring down the snow and force a big release sooner, and for fewer days. A speed run might still be in order.


Right. It's the alfalfa.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

twmartin said:


> Grumper:
> 
> Can you confirm that Jamie's number is 970-677-2301? I had 2304 in my phone from back in '98.


Just called the cell # (970-739-4561) and confirmed that all the #s in my previous post are correct. The 2301 # is her LL and has not changed. And they expect to have 6-7 drivers for shuttling. Cool.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

grumper13 said:


> Right. It's the alfalfa.


Doesn't it also provide municipal water for a few local communities?

I ask because of the post about the fish kill. If you look at historical numbers from that year you see the inflow was 200-ish and they were releasing around 60. That would mean Disappointment Creek released around 250-300 cfs depending on any gain or loss below the reservoir. So even if they released 100% of the inflow downstream that late August day (not ever going to happen in a reservoir that serves so many needs) it still would have been more than a doubling of the current. Disappointment Creek has long been known to hold high levels of sediment. I am not sure many more fish would have survived with a higher release from the dam, especially when you consider the post-dam sediment load in the Dolores to begin with. In that particular event, with the limited details, it would appear the bottom-dwelling natives would have been at high risk no matter the management choices. The reality is many of the natives in the region are actually at high risk in their native territory during high silt load flooding of that magnitude. Fish kills have happened across the west in dammed and undammed rivers. Some similar events on the Colorado have led to higher kills for natives than even trout as they seem to be able to use the entire structure of the water column to their benefit compared to the specific niches of natives like chubs, pikeminnow, etc.

Would it have been better ecologically if more or all of the water had been released on that August day? Yes. But its not a panacea when you look at the nuances. Even healthy habitats see major die off like this.

I want better management for fish and recreation on the Dolores like everyone else but raging against a caricature of the resource management rarely seems to help. It sounds like we are closer than ever to having a change to the management regime because of the hard, thoughtful work of dedicated stakeholders across the user spectrum. But lets no lose sight of the complex realities that shape this river and reservoir. Nor should we lose sight of the reality that the new ecological paradigm will have on not only the agricultural users but also recreational use. Some of the research and goals for fish management do not overlap well at all with boating desires. The Memorial Day release (i.e. serving more boaters holiday time) could be a thing of the past if we look at how the historical releases have affected reproductive cycles for the native fish. Not to mention the likely chance that we will see increased year round total releases for fish management which could easily spell less water for boating. I am not sure fish and rafting are inherently antagonistic but we are not symbiotic either in this case.

Phillip


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

Let's just say for the sake of argument, that storm would have produced the same fish kill even if there were no dam. The trickle of water that day is in the past.

However if the management authorities cared about the health of the river/riparian ecosystem, it would be pretty clear that both native and non-native species need an opportunity to reproduce to replenish their numbers. We know what they need to do so - a spring release, that's how they breed.

Did they consider a spring release the year after the massive fish kill? Absolutely not. Do they care now - clearly no, they are fighting to keep every last drop in the lake - and all release planning surrounds that key objective.

The fact that they don't care about boaters doesn't bother me, but the fact that they don't give a shit about the River they destroyed does. That was everyone's River and now it's a dying in front of us. They have no shame.


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*dolores maps*

I found these surprisingly detailed maps of the Dolores to share. With the normal guidebook out of print, maybe people would want these for the upcoming release. It looks like they have over rated most of the class II rapids to class III from my memory, but nice to have such detail and all the locations of side canyons, access and rapids. Also they have not labeled the "pumphouse" put in/take out access. It is where they have "big Canyon Rapid" just below the bend w the anansazi cliff dwellings, I think it is about mile 18 below the Bradfield bridge put in.

http://www.inaraft.com/pdf/maps/dolores-river-map-ponderosa-gorge-hr.pdf

http://www.inaraft.com/pdf/maps/dolores-river-map-slick-rock-canyon-hr.pdf

http://www.inaraft.com/pdf/maps/dolores-river-map-gateway-canyon-hr.pdf


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*latest update on proposed flow*

We finally got an update from the dam today. They are saying a minimum 800 CFS for minimum of 3 days and will start releasing 1:00am on friday, june 3rd. They will extend the release depending on if the dam is full, ie "fill and spill" plan. There was a slow down of incoming water from the upper Dolores due to the unseasonable cool weather. You can see this on the included link from the USGS. 

I suspect there is plenty of higher elevation snow in the Lizard head drainage due to the late cool and wet weather this may that will melt in the next few weeks as we have a warm high pressure front coming into the 4 corners area, So I bet there is more water that will have to be released, but this is just my opinion. 

I have not been able to find other boaters who want to deal w all these last minute changes, so I may not be able to make it this year. I sure wish there was a way to have recreational boating as a priority for the dam, but I do not see that happening. 

Really, it is the riparian ecosystem of the Dolores that is suffering the most from the current water management plan. I cannot understand how the dam was allowed to go in and dry up an entire river ecosystem. Colorado water law is quite a mystery to me and i suspect environmental groups may eventually sue to force an change in water use practices that favor water intensive farming over the health of the ecosystem. 

The Colorado river drainage is so over allocated and there are many downstream users who have had water rights way before Mc Phee dam was ever conceived. With Lake mead at historic lows and Powell following suit, it seems like something is very broken w how we utilize and share our water resources as we continue to (over)populate the west. Just one gals's sadness and opinion on with how we chose to utilize water in the west. 

Dolores Water Conservancy District

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09166500 DOLORES RIVER AT DOLORES, CO.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

You're welcome to come on our trip. We launch on Saturday at the bridge and will be doing the upper ponderosa section to Slickrock, 4 people taking out there, but if the spill goes our way, a couple of us will run down to bedrock. The upper section will be 2 nights, taking out in Monday.

Ken


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

mcmarcia said:


> We finally got an update from the dam today. They are saying a minimum 800 CFS for minimum of 3 days and will start releasing 1:00am on friday, june 3rd. They will extend the release depending on if the dam is full, ie "fill and spill" plan. There was a slow down of incoming water from the upper Dolores due to the unseasonable cool weather. You can see this on the included link from the USGS.
> 
> I suspect there is plenty of higher elevation snow in the Lizard head drainage due to the late cool and wet weather this may that will melt in the next few weeks as we have a warm high pressure front coming into the 4 corners area, So I bet there is more water that will have to be released, but this is just my opinion.
> 
> ...


A lot of "right on" in your post. We locals agree that there is more snow up there than they will admit to, and that there will be a longer release....but it's kinda hard (if you're from out of town) to plan outside of their forecast. It stinks.


----------



## Kelleher (Aug 28, 2014)

If you are doing the trip this weekend i would very much like to join you. I have a 14 SB and any gear that might be required.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not to mention the conservative commitment. I have done the upper gorge around 800 cfs and it was starting to get a bit bony. Not sure I would want to put my raft gear through that again. Tempting to consider an IK trip though.

Out of curiosity, anyway to guestimate how much water is lost to the soils/etc in the first 24-48 hours of release? It would seem that area would absorb a fair amount given it often sits at 60-100 cfs through most summers. I don't have any training in that field so I could be way off. 

Even though I am crowd shy it would be tempting to have my IK ready to go by sunrise on Friday at the Bradfield launch. 

Locals have a guestimate on how much longer or higher the release is likely to be?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll be there Philip if you come out. Look me up, or you could just join our trip. It's only 6 peeps at this point. This could be the lowest I've ever done it, but I'm ok with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, I may hit you up sideband if I can deal with the below realities. 

My biggest impediment right now is the privilege of having a June 12th Yampa launch that I need to organize. Can't complain about such luck but the Dolores is a special place for me that we obviously rarely get to see. Its tempting but would be rough on my wife with her current needs and schedule. 

I am sure I will spend much of tomorrow brainstorming and trying to cram a weeks worth of projects into a day.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol! I get it. If you brainstorm your way in, you are welcome to come along. The upper is only 2 nights...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, I like your plan and could go on down to bedrock if there is a flow. I am i moab and could meet up at the bridge or slickrock/bedrock. I have a 14 ft sb hyside I can row or a kayak. What is your shuttle options?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Having our vehicles shuttled. That said, we'll try to be fluid (lol) about where they end up based on what the release dictates at the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd bet that flows will be well above 1000 by monday/tuesday. We haven't had 5 days in a row above 70 all spring. Look at the up slope on the flow graphs of rivers in the four corners, all in a steep climb.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

jamesthomas said:


> I'd bet that flows will be well above 1000 by monday/tuesday. We haven't had 5 days in a row above 70 all spring. Look at the up slope on the flow graphs of rivers in the four corners, all in a steep climb.



Yup. That's a common belief among many, and I'll be surprised if it doesn't play out that way.....(expletive deleted)


----------



## the fist (May 9, 2014)

Grumpers has kindly weighed in on this issue, but what are people's best estimates regarding a Friday afternoon put in at Big Gyp? Meaning...what time will the levels be high enough to float?

Thanks!


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

jamesthomas said:


> I'd bet that flows will be well above 1000 by monday/tuesday. We haven't had 5 days in a row above 70 all spring. Look at the up slope on the flow graphs of rivers in the four corners, all in a steep climb.


I'm also betting we have a good 7-10 days of boatable flows.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

74ish miles downstream from dam at 800 cfs. They say it will be 800 cfs at the dam by around 1 am Friday.

Do they slowly ramp up the flow, like they mention on the website for the flow reduction at the end, or is it a more expedited release? That will help answer your question. 

I can't imagine that water will be moving fast downstream as it will need to fill in every eddie, nook and cranny. Even at 4 mph you are looking at an 18 hour delay, assuming its not already tapered closed to 800 cfs at the start. I would guess longer from maps and gradients. I don't remember it being an exceptionally fast river in the first 50 miles between 800-1200 cfs. 

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Are any of the agencies or advocate groups going to have people staged at put-ins and take-outs to gather information? It seems like a lot of good information could be gathered in the coming week. I am most curious as one of the long term benefits of a different recreational release regime could be to disperse traffic over longer period instead of such concentrated time-frames. This would be helpful for the environment as well as the user. 

Best of luck this weekend! Enjoy the special place. And thanks again to the groups who have been working tirelessly over the years to make it possible.

Phillip


----------



## the fist (May 9, 2014)

They said that they will be at 400 CFS by early this evening and are currently around 100CFS. The spill will "peak" at 800 CFS by 1AM Friday morning.

Seems like a roll of the dice for me, but considering my desire to try and stay a 1/2 day ahead of the rest of the masses, we're gonna put the boat in the water around 2pm and see what happens. 

But any other intel is much appreciated.




restrac2000 said:


> 74ish miles downstream from dam at 800 cfs. They say it will be 800 cfs at the dam by around 1 am Friday.
> 
> Do they slowly ramp up the flow, like they mention on the website for the flow reduction at the end, or is it a more expedited release? That will help answer your question.
> 
> ...


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

*Gypsum to Bedrock doable?*



eddy hopper said:


> I'm also betting we have a good 7-10 days of boatable flows.


We get off the San Juan on the 10th and are hoping to catch the tail end of the release by heading directly to Gypsum/Bedrock, shuttle, and put in on the 11th. Does this seem reasonable to anyone or am I just having another wet (Dolores) dream? 

When we get off I of the San Juan, what will be our best resource to judge whether the water will be flowing enough to make the run? We will be in two IK's and a 12' bucket boat with Spartan beer rations.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Dolores Water Conservancy District
New update, take it for what it's worth. 
As far a I'm concerned; it doesn't look like I'll be left high and dry on my Tues-Thurs. Big Gyp -Bedrock.


----------

